# Its a done deal! Project Gheenoe is in the truck!



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Ill be watching.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Where did you find that one? Looks like a steal. Ha Ha


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Deal! sell the 3hp and put it towards your build.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You're in Louisiana, right? Message me if you need any help. I've worked on a few of these.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

A friend sold it to me. It’s definitely not new. It’s a ‘92. I bought from a friend from work who bought it. I actually have all the notarized paperwork work. He literally just didn’t want to deal with it and had to many small boats at his house. I’m pumped to see what this thing is going to look like in a few months!!!!


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Update for today. We’ll recap from last night. As I was working on the Gheenoe, I was tactfully warned it was getting late and I was keeping my neighbor up. It was 10 pm so that really is my bad. However, I did get all holes fixed and glasses. Flipped over and sanded the bottom. Found all damage today and put a layer of glass on the bottom. I’ll wait to sand all of that down in preparation for paint. Tomorrow I will flip over and clean up the inside and start prepping to build my decks.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

" I was tactfully warned it was getting late and I was keeping my neighbor up. It was 10 pm "

It is so easy to get lost in a project and have NO idea what time it is. Sounds like you have an understanding neighbor.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

richg99 said:


> " I was tactfully warned it was getting late and I was keeping my neighbor up. It was 10 pm "
> 
> It is so easy to get lost in a project and have NO idea what time it is. Sounds like you have an understanding neighbor.


I definitely do. I think there’s a lot of people around us already getting excited about what thisboat is going to become. I’ll post pics soon for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

They might be excited to hear you that you are DONE with it! Ha Ha .Just kidding.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

richg99 said:


> They might be excited to hear you that you are DONE with it! Ha Ha .Just kidding.


especially my neighbor!


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

Howd it come out man?!


----------

